# Aerocraft Canoe Question



## Belt Fed (Sep 7, 2010)

I was looking at a forum on Aerocraft Canoes for sale and I noticed they were all advertised by year model. Does anyone know how to tell the year model of an Aerocraft? Would it be in the serial no.? Thanks!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Generally on canoes its the first two digits of the serial number. My dad was an engineer for aerocraft, I was to young to know that answer, but I do know of some of the desireable differences.


----------



## Belt Fed (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. That makes sense. I thought it might be in the serial no. unless they stamped it somewhere else.


----------

